
Internal Data Offers Glimpse at Uber Sex Assault Complaints - prostoalex
http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/internal-data-offers-glimpse-at-uber-sex-assault-complaints
======
newman314
This does not seem to line up.

If they claim "rape" is a substring resulting in more matches, are they also
claiming the same for "assault"? Can't really think of that many
words/instances where assault is substring or miscorrected.

